# un known intestinal problem plz help



## kitty1985 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello, I have unusual stomach proplems first I've had this tight feeling under my rib for about 7 or 8 years when I rub it it moves to a differnt spot in my abdomen. The tightness isn't pain full ive experienced pain from it maybe once possibly due to me pressing on it to much and felt burning just a couple times. The tightness comes and goes its something I can live with causes no pain and does no affect my sleep at all. This is all on my left side also when I wake up my lower left back/hip hurts but not bad and only for a few min when my back stops hurting that's when the tightness comes back. Also on my rigt side I have a sharp pain that comes and goes not bad pain and doesnt stay long. I do have a total of 3 inguinal hernias on both sides of my groin region. My right leg is also tight most of the time and it feels like thats also coming from my hernia. My stools are mostly brown and realy dark brown/black they either are hust round ball shaped or have a short tail at the end of them. Could anyone tell me any thing about this or what it could be? Thank you.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

trapped gas. Yawn and stretch. Yawn with eyes watering to know its a complete yawn. Stretch out the spots that feel sore during this.

This tip may help but I have not done so and I'm not giving medical advice. "Take almonds, pine nuts, and kiwis for a hernia at Liver Time (1:00-3:00 am)"


----------

